# HPFP for 2.5l Engines



## ekrekeler (Oct 23, 2016)

Are there any high pressure fuel pumps made for the 2.5l? I have a 2008 Mk5 Jetta and I'm thinking about going with the GIAC tune that requires a fuel pump upgrade. I see many available options for the 2.0T, but none marketed for the 2.5. Will the 2.0 HPFP's work with the 2.5's fuel pump?

Also, does the 2.5l have a cam follower? I have heard that it does not, however I'm not completely sure.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

The 2.5 doesn't use a HPFP. The only fuel pump is in the tank. There are some upgrade options for more fuel, ranging from in-tank replacement to in-line units. However, it's not needed until you go turbo (I have heard 350hp, but I have no way of verifying) My Golf had a SRI with tune before, with stock pump and injector, with 0 issues. And that makes way more power than a tune alone. Where did you read that a tune requires fuel pump upgrade? could you have been reading the 2.0t page?

And the 2.0t HPFP definitely does not fit on the 2.5(without major work), because there is simply no place for it.

*in-tank replacement sending units:*
http://www.deatschwerks.com/products/fuel-pumps/specialty-fitment-fuel-pumps/dw65v-detail
http://www.highflowfuel.com/i-23900...body-style-1999-2006.html?ref=category:130816

Peter


----------



## ekrekeler (Oct 23, 2016)

Thank you for the clarification. As it turns out, the salesperson at GIAC thought I had the 2.0T and was informing me about the wrong tune. Oops.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Dont get a GIAC tune for the 2.5

UM is the best option at this point.


----------

